

What interesting websites do you visit daily ? - 100million

Leaving mail/personal sites.
======
bgnm2000
HN, Mashable, Venturebeat, Engadget, WebCreme, and Fatwallet of course.

------
Travis
reddit, digg if i'm bored. Bensbargains.net

------
100million
HN, techcrunch.

